# Current customer who is very upset



## dlbrey

We have been a dish network customer for about 10 years and there are no special perks for us. Yes dish network offers 3 months free of the premium channels but we are not interested in that. All the new customers get a discount on their monthly service and receive a free hopper or other device. Current customers do not get these incentives. 

We are currently looking at other options since we are not appreciated when it comes to trying to keep current customers with dish network. We would like to have the option of what the new customers receive. I would love for my bill for the next twelve months be lowered and receive a hopper free. You would definitely keep us as customers. 

I think the owner of dish network, Charlie Ergen, needs to reevaluate what his current customers need and want. 

Thank you.

dlbrey


----------



## RBA

I think you need to talk to a CSR not post complaints. As an existing customer you are eligible for upgrades to the Hopper, what they are willing to do for you depends on what type of a customer you have been for them. If they want you as a customer you should be able to get free upgrades with a 24 mo. contract. If their evaluation of you as a customer says maybe we want you then there will be an upgrade fee along with the 24 mo. contract. If they want full retail you better start looking for a cable co. or Directv. It is a 2 way street you have to give them something in return for their giving you a discount. Buying profitable programming packages, paying your bills promptly, not having a lot of frivolus service calls all goes to being a good customer.


----------



## damondlt

RBA said:


> I think you need to talk to a CSR* not post complaints.*


OH STOP!


----------



## peds48

OH STOP!


Posting complains on this forums will not get you anywhere, however calling to CS might yield better results 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SayWhat?

Dish has simply lost interest in customer satisfaction.

Adding fees and dropping perks for longtime customers has become common practice.


----------



## tsmacro

Hmmmm......when i signed up I got all the freebies and goodies they offer new customers didn't you? I mean that seems fair to me everyone gets those offers one time when they first sign up. On top of that I always have to call BS whenever anyone whines about long time customers not getting anything. I've also had Dish probably just about 10 years now and I've lost count the number of times I've been given some kind of discount or another over the years. In fact It's very rare that my bill doesn't include some kind of discount on it, at the moment for example I have HBO/Starz/Showtime/Encore all for half price. I've had other times where they gave me a discount off my bill for a year or six months, usually 5 or 10 dollars. I could go on and on as far as I can tell Dish is always offering up something for it's existing customers.


----------



## damondlt

peds48 said:


> Posting complains on this forums will not get you anywhere, however calling to CS might yield better results
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Sorry last I checked these forums are supposed to help customers with complaints and issues. You and I both know CSR's are not always the answer. Why have DIRT then?


----------



## SayWhat?

^ They will be raising mine well over $200/yr with no additional benefits and no programming changes.


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network

We can definitely understand your frustration! New customers receive these incentives to sign up with us just as all our customers did when they first signed up. We have a lot of great promotions for existing customers as well! Please send me a PM with your account information so that I can review your account and see what we have available for you! Thank you.


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> Posting complains on this forums will not get you anywhere, however calling to CS might yield better results
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I think the OP was looking for insight from someone else. Had this of been for DirecTV I would be saying that you need to deal with the retention department to get the best results and also tell him how to get there. I assume there are Dish customers here that can help in that way too. Either way I understand the customers frustration and hope someone offers help instead of snide remarks about how he should be talking to someone else. Regardless of what some think, there are people on here to help others. I for one love this form for 2 main reasons, the first is that I get to help other people with their issues, the other is that I have somewhere to go with my questions besides a misinformed CSR. Give the guy a break and lets see if we can help him.


----------



## lparsons21

SayWhat? said:


> Dish has simply lost interest in customer satisfaction.
> 
> Adding fees and dropping perks for longtime customers has become common practice.


Utter hogwash! Free upgrades are given out all the time, small payment ones too. Just exactly like DirecTV and most other providers.

Currently without much effort on my part, and being a relatively newly returned customer, I got half off all my premiums for 6 months. No pain, no strain. Will I get some more discounts over time? Sure, some will be very small, some bigger, but I'll get something.

And if I was with Direct, it would be the same thing in slightly different ways.


----------



## lparsons21

SayWhat? said:


> ^ They will be raising mine well over $200/yr with no additional benefits and no programming changes.


Is that because of the dropping off of the new customer discounts, bet it is. And you either knew, or should have known that would happen. If you didn't, the problem isn't at E*...


----------



## lparsons21

To the OP, have you called Dish to see what they will do? Or contacted the DIRT team?

If not, time's awastin' as they say! What they will or won't do will depend on what kind of customer you've been over those 10 years.

That said, there is a case to be made to switch as it is really the only way you can save significant money.


----------



## damondlt

lparsons21 said:


> Utter hogwash! Free upgrades are given out all the time, small payment ones too. Just exactly like DirecTV and most other providers.
> 
> Currently without much effort on my part, and being a relatively newly returned customer, I got half off all my premiums for 6 months. No pain, no strain. Will I get some more discounts over time? Sure, some will be very small, some bigger, but I'll get something.
> 
> And if I was with Direct, it would be the same thing in slightly different ways.


I would agree, My 3 years with Dish, good ole Charlie handed me nothing but free programming and equipment. I paid $49 for a 622, 211k and I got a 612 and a 722k for free during my 3 year stay.
Not to mention the free programming throughout . I just had other issues with Dish, but try and get free equipment while under a commitment with Directv and see how well that goes since they tightened their belt!


----------



## SayWhat?

CheriT @ DISH Network said:


> Please send me a PM with your account information so that I can review your account and see what we have available for you! Thank you.


Unless you can drop the DVR fee that I never agreed to and reinstate Annual Billing that I have had since day one so that my rate goes back to what it was, there is nothing you can do for me.


----------



## SayWhat?

To the peanut gallery, I have no interest in Premiums or package additions or equipment upgrades or any changes at all. I don't want extras or special deals. I just want what I've had for years without unnecessary charges added on by changes I never agreed to.


----------



## damondlt

SayWhat? said:


> Unless you can drop the DVR fee that I never agreed to and reinstate Annual Billing that I have had since day one so that my rate goes back to what it was, there is nothing you can do for me.


Fee's was one of my Dish issues. But Directv right now is giving me some fee issues too.


----------



## peds48

I think the OP was looking for insight from someone else. Had this of been for DirecTV I would be saying that you need to deal with the retention department to get the best results and also tell him how to get there. I assume there are Dish customers here that can help in that way too. Either way I understand the customers frustration and hope someone offers help instead of snide remarks about how he should be talking to someone else. Regardless of what some think, there are people on here to help others. I for one love this form for 2 main reasons, the first is that I get to help other people with their issues, the other is that I have somewhere to go with my questions besides a misinformed CSR. Give the guy a break and lets see if we can help him.


We can advise folks here all we want, but at the end of the day, on DISH can make the decision. We can definitely help folks with issues, but definitely not complaints 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> We can advise folks here all we want, but at the end of the day, on DISH can make the decision. We can definitely help folks with issues, but definitely not complaints
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


So someone with a complaint that only dealt with a CSR level rep and we guide them to retention or even to Ellen, you dont think is helpful? What do you think the CSR would tell you if you asked to be transferred to Ellen's team or her email address?


----------



## peds48

So someone with a complaint that only dealt with a CSR level rep and we guide them to retention or even to Ellen, you dont think is helpful? What do you think the CSR would tell you if you asked to be transferred to Ellen's team or her email address?


and then "Ellen" tells you to take a hike. Very helpful, bottom line company decides what path to take. There is nothing you can say or do to change this fact. Complaining here on how customers get the best deals is just pure entertainment for us...


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## joshjr

peds48 said:


> and then "Ellen" tells you to take a hike. Very helpful, bottom line company decides what path to take. There is nothing you can say or do to change this fact. Complaining here on how customers get the best deals is just pure entertainment for us...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Guess we will agree to disagree. I am here to help.


----------



## peds48

Guess we will agree to disagree. I am here to help.


So am I.....


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan

If anyone is interested I have a nice selection of crying towels. Your choice of logos, Comcast, DirecTV, DISH, FiOS, or Time Warner. :sure:


----------



## joshjr

MysteryMan said:


> If anyone is interested I have a nice selection of crying towels. Your choice of logos, Comcast, DirecTV, DISH, FiOS, or Time Warner. :sure:


lol. Will they help or will I have to file a complaint about them on this forum lol.


----------



## P Smith

peds48 said:


> So am I.....
> 
> *Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app*


Please, spare the server space, remove your meaningless line; we already got it ! your apple and the app; no need to repeat it in your 1000s posts


----------



## peds48

Please, spare the server space, remove your meaningless line; we already got it ! your apple and the app; no need to repeat it in your 1000s posts


Might be meaningless to you, but for those who understand.....


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith

damn ! these pompious apple-bees :eek2:


----------



## spummerr

dlbrey said:


> We have been a dish network customer for about 10 years and there are no special perks for us. Yes dish network offers 3 months free of the premium channels but we are not interested in that. All the new customers get a discount on their monthly service and receive a free hopper or other device. Current customers do not get these incentives.
> 
> We are currently looking at other options since we are not appreciated when it comes to trying to keep current customers with dish network. We would like to have the option of what the new customers receive. I would love for my bill for the next twelve months be lowered and receive a hopper free. You would definitely keep us as customers.
> 
> I think the owner of dish network, Charlie Ergen, needs to reevaluate what his current customers need and want.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> dlbrey


Same story with Direct TV. I can't get a free equipment upgrade. I've been a customer for several years.


----------



## SayWhat?

peds48 said:


> Might be meaningless to you, but for those who understand.....


Spam is Spam no matter how you slice it and dress it up.


----------



## peds48

damn ! these pompious apple-bees :eek2:


No, we are actually fans...


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long

So, how about a couple more posts on the topic of the thread?


----------



## MysteryMan

We haven't heard from the OP again. Am wondering if he contacted [email protected] and was compensated?


----------



## Orion9

SayWhat? said:


> I just want what I've had for years without unnecessary charges added on by changes I never agreed to.


I'll bet your original contract had a clause allowing them to change the service, so you probably did agree. Almost any service changes over long periods of time. As consumers, we get to keep it, switch to something else, or drop it all together.


----------



## Tom Robertson

<Moderator note> Gang, everyone has a right to vent here--about their service provider, equipment, etc. Not about each other.

Please, let them vent without comment. Offer sincere help if you wish, though sometimes people who be venting ain't interested in help just yet. That may take a few days. 

And, should a moderator post a reminder to stay on topic, honor that. Or we'll have to delete posts, just as I deleted a few today. DBSTalk is here to help each other, to talk about digital feeds, and have some fun as well.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## tampa8

Trying to be helpful... the OP seems to mistakenly think Direct TV or others just keep giving drastic discounts to existing customers as they do to new customers. They do not. Most anyone who first signed with Dish on a two year contract got discounts of some kind. The OP also seems to not like things like Free movie channels or freeviews or discounted upgrades or whatever other subscriber offers there are. That's ok that none of that interests him but many of us do take advantage of the offers. 
The only way to get new customer discounts is to be a new customer, change providers every two years or so.
I have found the longer I stay and pay my bill the more Dish is willing to give me if I ask.


----------



## peds48

The only way to get new customer discounts is to be a new customer, change providers every two years or so.I have found the longer I stay and pay my bill the more Dish is willing to give me if I ask.


And even so is not a guarantee...


----------



## Jim5506

I sometimes wonder if people realize what type of customer they really are.

Everybody thinks they are a AAA Number 1 best of the best customer. They lithely forget the months they paid late and other minor discrepancies - they had a good excuse, "It's not MY fault".

Then they want a company to give them a break, just because.

Well the bean counters remember the late payments and other little things that should not amount to anything, but they do paint a picture of your credibility, and it may not be as rosy as you think it is.

Why is it that some people get free upgrades every couple of years and others can't seem to get a break, maybe they have short or blurry memories, they are not as great of a customer as they think they are.

Dish has no reason to just be mean to you randomly, denying you a discounted upgrade because you belong to the wrong political party, or you part your hair on the wrong side.

To Dish you are just a number with a set of statistics attached which are used to evaluate your value as a customer. They spend a lot of time and effort working on these statistics and they are refining them daily.

That CSR did not tell you your upgrade would be $666 just because her shoes are too tight.

Why is it that I have gotten upgrades from an SD 510 to a Vip211 for only $50, then I got a FREE upgrade from my ViP622 (which I paid a premium upgrade charge - $200 - for to be an early adopter in February 2006) to a ViP722k, and just last month I got my whole house upgraded from a 722k + 3 211's to 1 Hopper with Sling, 1 Hopper2000 (I already had a Sling adapter - actually I had 2 Sling Adapters because I bought one and Dish sent me a FREE one because I had a Sling Box) plus 3 Joeys ALL FREE!! Oh, and I got $10 off per month for 10 months just for asking for it. Go figure!

What have I done to deserve all these goodies as a long time customer? I have no idea - I'm a Republican, I part my hair on the left side, I am on auto pay with paperless billing. I subscribe to the cheapest Dish programming that I can and still have certain shows. I was a LONG time subscriber to HDAbsolute and clung to it until the bitter end, so I do not consider myself a big spender with Dish. My bill just jumped over $100 per month because my grown daughter who has moved back home wants STARZ movie channels and the extra fees for all my new equipment (maybe it wasn't free after all) - so I don't think I'm that great of an asset, except that I have been a subscriber since March of 2003.

Either I am just one of the lucky ones whose number popped up in the lottery time after time or Dish has certain criteria that I meet that favors me over some others who have different statistics - I kinda thing it's the latter.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I really never understand the sense of entitlement. I ALWAYS tell people to ask... it never hurts to ask... but to expect freebies? That seems like a bad expectation.

I eat at McDonald's at least once a week... next time I go, I'm going to ask for a free Big Mac. If they say no, I'll remind them how I'm there every week... and if they still refuse, I'll never to go McDonald's again... I mean, they OWE me a free sandwich, right?


----------



## SayWhat?

I have no interest in freebies or special upgrades. I just don't want to be charged more for nothing.


----------



## RBA

SayWhat? said:


> I have no interest in freebies or special upgrades. I just don't want to be charged more for nothing.


Time to leave DISH because they aren't going to make an exception just for you. Rules changed and there is no more annual subscriptions.


----------



## sregener

SayWhat? said:


> I just want what I've had for years without unnecessary charges added on by changes I never agreed to.


You agreed to all the changes in your billing. Dish is required by law to notify you of any changes related to terms of service, and when they do, they inform you that if you do not accept the new TOS, you can cancel by a certain date. Your failure to cancel is acceptance of the new TOS. And I'm certain that the original TOS you signed stated that Dish had the right to change package contents or prices at any time, as that has been standard practice for as long as I've been a pay TV customer.


----------



## Wilf

I am not sure of what this thread is about. If one does not like the way they are being treated, then drop the service and move on to something different. You might discover something you like better. With streaming, there are more choices and many of them are cheaper.


----------



## dishrich

spummerr said:


> Same story with Direct TV. I can't get a free equipment upgrade. I've been a customer for several years.


2nd that - honestly, in just the little over a year I've had all of my primary prog w/E*, I'm actually shocked HOW good they have treated me in this respect...
When I went to finally dumpt D*, I actually was an existing E* sub, but only w/Welcome Pak & supers. They not only replaced all 3 of my SD receivers/DVR's w/ALL HD ones for FREE & upgraded the dish to HD, they then even gave me a 2nd 722k FREE as well, as well as waiving ALL tech visit charges! (total (2) 722k's, (1) 612 & (1) 211k - I NEVER got anywhere near that good of treatment from D*!

Now fast forward to last month, when I was just around 1 year in my 2 year contract. (ie: STILL under contract) To my surprise (again), E* came through on a mover/upgrade! Gave me 1 Ho, 1 HWS, 2 Jo's, a DPP44 & gave me a purchased 211k, ALL FREE & w/NO tech visit charges. Also got the normal 3 months FREE of premiums. (also added a 3rd purchased HWS, so that I could get it before the monthly price increases on these, which I did)
Again, NEVER, EVER got anything even close to this out of D* f/FREE...


----------



## MysteryMan

Stewart Vernon said:


> I really never understand the sense of entitlement. I ALWAYS tell people to ask... it never hurts to ask... but to expect freebies? That seems like a bad expectation.
> 
> I eat at McDonald's at least once a week... next time I go, I'm going to ask for a free Big Mac. If they say no, I'll remind them how I'm there every week... and if they still refuse, I'll never to go McDonald's again... I mean, they OWE me a free sandwich, right?


+1......The only thing customers are entitled to is the service they are paying for. As Stewart said, it never hurts to ask but don't expect a freebie.


----------



## SayWhat?

dishrich said:


> 2nd that - honestly, in just the little over a year I've had all of my primary prog w/E*, I'm actually shocked HOW good they have treated me in this respect.
> 
> Again, NEVER, EVER got anything even close to this out of D* f/FREE...


And how much did they jack up your monthly bill with fees and added charges? Seriously, you're not getting anything 'free'.

I wouldn't take any of those 'free' equipment offers because I know what it will end up costing me in additional monthly fees.

As far as premium channels, I have had the promos before and the occasional monthly previews and have never found anything to watch. I don't even check them out any more when the monthly free previews are offered.

I could even handle the 3-5% annual rate increases, but when they arbitrarily decide to raise my rates by over $200/yr with no benefit whatsoever, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Slamminc11

> And how much did they jack up your monthly bill with fees and added charges? Seriously, you're not getting anything 'free'.
> 
> I wouldn't take any of those 'free' equipment offers because I know what it will end up costing me in additional monthly fees.
> 
> As far as premium channels, I have had the promos before and the occasional monthly previews and have never found anything to watch. I don't even check them out any more when the monthly free previews are offered.
> 
> I could even handle the 3-5% annual rate increases, but when they arbitrarily decide to raise my rates by over $200/yr with no benefit whatsoever, it just doesn't make sense.


We get it. PLEASE, WE ALL GET IT! We have got it for the last few months now...you are pissed at Dish because you think you have been mistreated so you are going to hijack and ***** on any and every thread you can. Would you please move on now. You haven't added anything constructive for months except your drivel about how much you think Dish screwed you over. WE GET IT ALREADY!
Plus we all know there is more to the story...the part you conveniently leave out each time you spout off about how you think you were so "mistreated" by Dish.
Do us all a favor now that we all get it and just go away already!


----------



## dishrich

SayWhat? said:


> And how much did they jack up your monthly bill with fees and added charges? Seriously, you're not getting anything 'free'.
> 
> I wouldn't take any of those 'free' equipment offers because I know what it will end up costing me in additional monthly fees.


Actually they jacked DOWN my monthly fees - because I got all 3 Hoppers grandfathered in at the lower (WHDVR & added Ho) fees, which now my monthly bill is now LOWER than with the legacy receivers, ha ha!  *SERIOUSLY,* NEVER got that w/D*!



Slamminc11 said:


> We get it. PLEASE, WE ALL GET IT! We have got it for the last few months now...you are pissed at Dish because you think you have been mistreated so you are going to hijack and ***** on any and every thread you can. Would you please move on now. You haven't added anything constructive for months except your drivel about how much you think Dish screwed you over. WE GET IT ALREADY!
> *Plus we all know there is more to the story...the part you conveniently leave out each time you spout off about how you think you were so "mistreated" by Dish.*
> Do us all a favor now that we all get it and just go away already!


+1 :righton: Probably why he couldn't have nice things like some of us get from E*


----------



## Tom Robertson

Stewart Vernon said:


> I really never understand the sense of entitlement. I ALWAYS tell people to ask... it never hurts to ask... but to expect freebies? That seems like a bad expectation.
> 
> I eat at McDonald's at least once a week... next time I go, I'm going to ask for a free Big Mac. If they say no, I'll remind them how I'm there every week... and if they still refuse, I'll never to go McDonald's again... I mean, they OWE me a free sandwich, right?


Funny you should say McDonald's. The manager of the local one knows my clan fairly well as the great grandtibbers love the playground. So the last time we stopped in she gave everyone free ice cream. 

A friend of mine went to the same McDs daily for lunch, eating the same meal for years. On the day they closed that store the manager was waiting for my friend and gave him the meal for free. And he didn't have to wait in line. 

Yet, you are right, Neither we or my friend felt entitled to demand freebies. We're just grateful for them.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## joyandjerry

If you don't ask, the answer is always no. As one of the other posted noted, we, too are always getting a discount on services. Jerry and I have been AEP customers for several years, and only called when we had to upgrade to a HD receiver. The Dish reps have been wonderful, IMO, and they do really seem to care about keeping this customer happy. 

My experience with cable (Atlantic BB) was not satisfying, and I felt Dish is a better value for my (our) situation than DTV.


----------



## BlueRidgePro

Best value is to get the introductory deal - low rates for a year. Then pay full rates for the 2nd year, before switching to the other sat company. 

Switching between Dish & Direct gets you low rates for the 1st year and new free installation of the latest receivers. Stay for 2 years & then switch back.

There's always a deal & always free installation. 

I've been doing this for years. 5 or 6 changes. I always have latest, new, equipment & 1 year of significantly reduced rates. The only downside is having to plan carefully to allow watching of your stored program backlog, and then having to reprogram the DVRs. I've never once been offered anything serious to stay. Usually some insignificant saving or credit.

Just checking this forum out, for my upcoming switch back to Dish.


----------



## peds48

Best value is to get the introductory deal - low rates for a year. Then pay full rates for the 2nd year, before switching to the other sat company. 

Switching between Dish & Direct gets you low rates for the 1st year and new free installation of the latest receivers. Stay for 2 years & then switch back.

There's always a deal & always free installation. 

I've been doing this for years. 5 or 6 changes. I always have latest, new, equipment & 1 year of significantly reduced rates. The only downside is having to plan carefully to allow watching of your stored program backlog, and then having to reprogram the DVRs. I've never once been offered anything serious to stay. Usually some insignificant saving or credit.

Just checking this forum out, for my upcoming switch back to Dish.


I guess to each his own, but I rather pay a little extra to have the convenience


----------



## SayWhat?

peds48 said:


> I guess to each his own, but I rather pay a little extra to have the convenience


I'd rather not be charged extra fees that have nothing to do with programming

If I'm making a car payment every month, I shouldn't he charged an extra fee for the dashboard or headlights.


----------



## peds48

I'd rather not be charged extra fees that have nothing to do with programming

If I'm making a car payment every month, I shouldn't he charged an extra fee for the dashboard or headlights.


what fees are you referring to?


----------



## CCarncross

He's been kicking this dead horse for days...he was getting major credits, and they expired and fees went up as well. Now he's paying full price and not happy


----------



## acostapimps

I reiterate what everybody says on this thread, it never hurts to ask, when I added 2 receivers last year(H24 non-DVR and Standard D12 Receiver) they gave me the HD receiver free and $40 discount on D12 Standard box with no install fee
And not so long ago they gave me a free Genie HR44 upgrade with no install charge also, at first I tried the regular CSR's but no dice they wanted reg price for the upgrade, then I hang up and tried retention dept and gave me a freebie upgrade, But not everybody gets the same result as billing payment history and years of service plays a factor, and also how many months you have left on your contract.


----------



## sregener

SayWhat? said:


> I'd rather not be charged extra fees that have nothing to do with programming
> 
> If I'm making a car payment every month, I shouldn't he charged an extra fee for the dashboard or headlights.


Look, the reality is that Dish needs to turn a profit if they're going to stay in business. Fees are one way they do that. And those fees are directly related to customer costs. I suppose they could do away with all their equipment and DVR fees, but then they'd have to charge higher package prices. If you have a lot of receivers, maybe you'd end up ahead. If you're like me and only have one, you'd end up subsidizing other customers.

None of us like paying money out. If you can find a better deal somewhere else, go for it. At the end of the day, complaining about prices only makes sense if it motivates you to action. Downgrade your package, cancel your subscription, etc. If you ultimately decide that the price you have to pay is low enough to make it worth buying the product or service, then your words and actions don't line up.


----------



## Orion9

SayWhat? said:


> If I'm making a car payment every month, I shouldn't he charged an extra fee for the dashboard or headlights.


It depends on the car manufacturer. Some cars have a single price or have a few "trim levels" or "packages". Some cars make almost every component optional. A few decades back, one of the manufacturers made the radio standard equipment, and they got sued by add-on radio makers, so not everyone agrees on what "should" be standard.

Some cars come with only a compact spare tire and sell a full size spare as an option. Some don't even come with a compact spare.

On my current car, halogen headlights were standard but for extra cost you could upgrade to HID. So, yes, there could be an extra fee for the headlights.


----------



## ehilbert1

You know the sad thing is when people were ticked about the whole AMC thing. This certain person would bash them and call the unloyal. He would pretty much call the people that watch The Walking Dead idiots. So now that he has a problem it's ok to bash Dish any chance he gets. Some people are such hypocrites. Now I know I will probably be scolded by a MOD but the funny thing is when this guy was bashing people for getting a free Ruku and calling people idiots for watching The Walking Dead no one said a word!

I have always wanted to come on this site to get help and ask a question. I don't really do that here because you will get pounced on by people and that's just sad.


----------



## Inkosaurus

peds48 said:


> what fees are you referring to?


IIRC he had a DVR model that was not getting a DVR fee in the past, recently (i.e. 1 or 2 years ago) Dish added that DVR to the list of receivers that are charged correctly for there features. Dish then gave out credits to all of the customers affected by this change for a full year to offset the charge and ease them into the new bill.
Those credits recently went up and in addition to that he was also in an old grandfathered Annual plan that was removed 2 years ago and Dish finally decided to completely phase out that plan removing further credits he was receiving.

Over all its just a bunch of woe is me bs that is extremely annoying to see posted in every thread thats not related to it at all.

Anyway on topic, I agree with stewart. Everyone should be entitled to ask but thats about as far as that entitlement should go. If they say no then thats that.

Also



> I sometimes wonder if people realize what type of customer they really are.
> 
> Everybody thinks they are a AAA Number 1 best of the best customer. They lithely forget the months they paid late and other minor discrepancies - they had a good excuse, "It's not MY fault".
> 
> Then they want a company to give them a break, just because.
> 
> Well the bean counters remember the late payments and other little things that should not amount to anything, but they do paint a picture of your credibility, and it may not be as rosy as you think it is.
> 
> Why is it that some people get free upgrades every couple of years and others can't seem to get a break, maybe they have short or blurry memories, they are not as great of a customer as they think they are.
> 
> Dish has no reason to just be mean to you randomly, denying you a discounted upgrade because you belong to the wrong political party, or you part your hair on the wrong side.
> 
> To Dish you are just a number with a set of statistics attached which are used to evaluate your value as a customer. They spend a lot of time and effort working on these statistics and they are refining them daily.
> 
> That CSR did not tell you your upgrade would be $666 just because her shoes are too tight.


As a former employee of both Dish and Dtv I can confirm this is true. Not every customer is equal and not every customer deserves freebies. If you dont get any offers and CSR's flat out keep telling you no, its because you're not a great customer. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## acostapimps

If you dont get any offers and CSR's flat out keep telling you no, its because you're not a great customer. Nothing more nothing less.


Or you received free upgrades in the past so you're not able to get any offers unless your contract expires or thinking of canceling your account, but not because a customer is great or not, but paying bills on time does factor in offers,credits,discounts one can get.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Inkosaurus

^.
Dish doesnt consider customers who keep asking for/getting credits great customers


----------



## satcrazy

damondlt said:


> OH STOP!


What I was thinking.

Wouldn't be much of a forum if there weren't complaints. Not all of us have the answers. But to some that do, it's always good to get helpfull input without being critisized. There are a lot of good people here with good advise. I have been the recipient more than once.


----------

